# Should I inform my breeder our Golden died of Cancer?



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're here because of Copper's illness. My heart goes out to you, unfortunately it's how many of us found this forum.

Yes, yes, yes. Please let your breeder know. It is important knowledge to have. It is a fact that more than half of all dogs will die of cancer, but it is significant that Copper died at a single digit age and if you can give the breeder any information regarding the diagnosis and details it would be good for her to have.

k9data is an online database of Golden Retrievers and it's one of, if not THE, most extensive in the world and the information is an invaluable resource for Golden enthusiasts and breeders. Here is the link: K9DATA.COM Home Page

Be sure to choose "Golden Retriever" at the top of the page header and then enter his registered name in the search bar on the left of the page, mid way down. It will search his name and give you the option of creating a page for him. I personally love the chance to acknowledge his life and his passing.

If you can find Copper's pedigree, you can enter him and link a photo. Please include his cause of death. Someday it could be very valuable information for someone researching pedigrees. It is also a wonderful way of having a permanent record of his life. That information will be there long after you are gone. 

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved boy. If at any point you feel like sharing photos and stories of him, there are plenty of people here who care and would want to hear about him. The Rainbow Bridge board is the place, sometimes it helps to talk about your dog with other Golden people. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. 9 is way too young. I think if your breeder is conscientious, they would want to know.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think your breeder would want to know. However, at 9 yo it is likely that the breeding pair is no longer a part of her program...BUT it would not only be a way to include him in the breed history to make him a page on k9data, but it would be very useful to include his COD and DOD there so that anyone researching that pedigree (and there are lots of us who do this!) would have that piece of info. It might be important. I know it was of huge import to you- and I am so sorry for his passing. Too young. 
If you do not know how to research a pedigree but have his registration paperwork, I would be glad to set up his page for you. Then you could import a photo and put his COD (I don't mind trying it but they sometimes take down info on COD DOD if the person inputting it isn't the breeder or owner). And you'd always have a place you could go 'see' him, who he was, his collection of genetic made up of the dogs behind him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I did that when our Fozzie died at 8.5 years and the breeder was so indifferent it made me mad and sad at the same time. I was more curious if any of his siblings had passed. I did find out some time later that his sire had passed at 13 just a few months before that.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

My boy passed at 9 and I email her of his passing and she never responded , fro the time I found out he was sick, 2 day later he was gone, I’m so sorry about your loss it’s heart breaking to hear of the losses at such a young age


----------



## bobschulte (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you all for your thoughtful replies, I love this forum, people really care here. If I’ve done this correctly, you’ll see a couple pics of our Copper, he was an awesome dog. Now I’m in searching for a great breeder so we can start again next year with another pup. I think we’ll be ready for our new toddler in the spring or summer months.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

He’s beautiful, get another one, life is to short not to have one


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Copper was a gorgeous boy and I can tell you gave him a loving, happy life. Finding a good breeder is so worth the time and effort. I wish you great success.


----------



## SKT (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Copper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cooper was an adorable pup and he grew into a very handsome boy. 
I'm so sorry for your loss.

When you're ready, if you would like to post a tribute to Cooper in the Rainbow Bridge section, I think you will find it therapeutic, at least it has been for me when I've lost one of my guys.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Bob, I'm just so sorry. Sometimes it's easier for me when I don't see photos, now I have tears.... he has a gorgeous expression and I can imagine how much you adored him. He looks like a face that should be under the "Golden Retriever" in the dictionary. Just beautiful. 

I am glad that he made you so happy that you're wanting to have another Golden in your home, I think it's the greatest tribute you can give a dog you've lost: wanting so much to have a relationship like that again in your life. It isn't too early to begin your research and get on a wait list. Prism, who responded above, can be a good resource on finding a good, hobby Golden breeder. There are no guarantees with anything but you deserve a breeder who cares about the puppies he/she produces and when the time comes will cry with you at the loss. I've been blessed to have a couple of amazing breeders become friends and it hurts my heart to read the posts from people regarding coldness and lack of response to the passing of dogs by the breeder. 

Thank you for sharing photos, he is stunning and I am glad you had him in your life. Wishing you the best as you move forward.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Wonderful pics. I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my girl at age 5 to kidney failure. It leaves a terrible hole in your heart and your life. 
My girls breeder was the 1st person I contacted and they were very grateful for the info. I also posted the info in K9data as Prism suggested.

As it turns out there were several dogs in this line that died from kidney failure including her sire that died at age 8. Hind sight is a valuable tool in improving the health of future pups.

I hope you choose to get another pup sooner than later, oddly enough it actually helped me through the grief. I will always miss her but a new puppy doesn't give you too much time to dwell on the sadness & definitely helps fill the void.


----------



## joannabelle54 (Nov 25, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Cooper was a beautiful boy. Get another one... as soon as you are ready. Cooper would want you to get another to share the love you gave him. RIP Cooper!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Cooper was a great looking dog. I'm sure you miss him terribly. As others have recommended, I would encourage you to share the information of his passing and COD with his breeder. It's valuable information that could help others but you never know how the breeder is going to respond. I'd also agree with adding a page for Cooper on k9data as a way to memorialize him and make the information on his DOD and COD available.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss of your sweet sweet Cooper!!!! What a face, Im certain you gave him a great life, and as others have said, I think you need to give the love that you still have to another... But only when youre ready... My last one came to me 8 weeks after my first Golden died, I did not expect to get another one so soon...but it just worked out that way. My daughter was picking up a golden, Molson, 8 weeks old,and my boy Neeko (his brother, fell asleep on my shoulder) and I too, came home with an 8 week old pup.... and that was the beginning of an amazing relationship that I didnt think could happen... My thoughts are with you....


----------

